# Never Trust a Goose !



## Raquette (Nov 3, 2008)

Never... :

The Unbelievable Happens ! - Video

hmy:


----------



## Chelocoonz (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG How funny is that ! :thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*HAHA i knew geese were good at guarding things but not stealing...very funny*


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

thats so funny


----------

